# AC 500 won't start



## Big D

I know it something simple, but I can't figure it out. 

Quad was running fine at the end of last season.
Battery is charged.
Headlights come on.
It's in neutral.
The kill switch isn't on.

I get nothing. The PDNR lights don't come on.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
D


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I know it something simple, but I can't figure it out.
> 
> Quad was running fine at the end of last season.
> Battery is charged.
> Headlights come on.
> It's in neutral.
> The kill switch isn't on.
> 
> I get nothing. The PDNR lights don't come on.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> D


Maybe has some corroded connections. Might start looking at the fuse box and work out fron there. Might even pull and clean the battery cables just for GP.


----------



## brute for mud

Did you check fuses and all conections


----------



## Big D

I checked the connections, all was okay. Guess there's something wrong with the battery after-all. I'll pick up a new one tomorrow and cross my fingers.

Thanks all 
D


----------



## NMKawierider

Good luck D.


----------



## Polaris425

Hey make sure there's not something stuck in front of your F/R lever.... And that it's all the way forward......  Pull it back and push it forward again hard to make sure its fully engaged.


----------



## Big D

Life is good. Purrs like a kitten...go figure


----------

